# Rec. bone or RBM?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I gave Stark a pork hock tonight as a recreational bone and was just wondering if this would be considered a rec. bone or a RBM? It was wrapped with skin and meat (not much) and was just wondering if any others give this as a rec bone. I have a bunch of them and so I was just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I gave one a few weeks ago as a RBM, but the two I bought had quite a bit of meat/ fat on them. Lex had runny poop after them, so next time I will be removing some of the fat!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

RMB


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay thanks guys!

Stark only ate the meat that was between the skin and bone so I will give him the rest tomorrow.

It's been raining since I got home from work and he was being a trouble maker even after the nice long walk in the rain and I didn't have any marrow bones left so I gave him one of those instead... Haha.. The trouble maker is now in bed.. haha..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dog.

If he just ate all the meat off it and didn't eat the bone then he had Muscle MEat.

If you give it to him again and he eats the whole thing - then it's a RMB.

A pork neck is a RMB for Mauser but a recreational bone for my little guys.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay thanks Lauri.


----------

